# Print spooler not running



## tothedogs (Oct 13, 2005)

I've lost printer connection to HP772C. It's not my regular computer, so I don't know what preceded the disconnect.

When I try reinstalling, the printer driver won't install. When I go through control panel, I get message that print spooler isn't running. Do I have a damaged or missing DLL?

I'm no technie, but this site has helped me out with problems before.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel*.
Double-click *Administrative Tools*, and then click *Services*.
Double-click the *Printer Spooler* service, and then change the startup type to *Automatic*. This sets the Spooler service to start automatically when you restart the computer.

If you want to start the spooler service immediately, click the *Start* button under the *Service Status* field.


----------



## tothedogs (Oct 13, 2005)

The startup type was already set to Automatic in ADMIN TOOLS/SERVICES. When I tried the immediate start, I got error 193:Oxc1 ("could not start Print Spooler").

An earlier message about running SFC has been removed from this thread, but I had tried it too and couldn't get anything to run using the SFC designation.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

press *ctrl alt* + *del* click *task manager*

on the *process* tab highlight *spoolsv.exe* and click *end process*

restart your computer 

press *ctrl alt* + *del* click *task manager*

on the *process* tab choose *file > new task* type *spoolsv.exe*
and click *ok*

restart


----------



## tothedogs (Oct 13, 2005)

SPOOLSV.EXE does not appear on the Process tab in task manager.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

just do this part to restart the print spooler service



MoralTerror said:


> press *ctrl alt* + *del* click *task manager*
> 
> on the *process* tab choose *file > new task* type *spoolsv.exe*
> and click *ok*
> ...


----------



## tothedogs (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually, I did already but hadn't posted that I got the message "spoolsv.exe is not a valid Win32 application."


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Please download *HijackThis* - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Create a folder at *C:\HJT* and move HijackThis.exe there. Run a scan and save the log file. Copy the whole HijackThis log and post it back here in the HijackThis help section. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless. *Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.*


----------



## tothedogs (Oct 13, 2005)

Before opening this thread, I first went to the Security/HijackThis forum to clear out any malware that might be compounding my problems. After a little cleanup, my system got a clean bill of health. The computer has hardly been used since.

Is there any benefit to reinstalling Windows? I have not tried that.


----------



## tothedogs (Oct 13, 2005)

*Hello?*

Don't know if this is a relevant piece of info but I can't run Adaware on this computer - it freezes every time on the file 
c:/Windows/System32/spool/prtprocs/w32x86

Do you still suggest I return to the HJT forum and try another cleaning pass? I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes, Do the HJT thing. When I get a computer that can not run security programs, I suspect malware.


----------

